# Vicious Dog?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe loves when my dad plays this rough with her. He is the only one she plays with like this.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Chloe is having a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

jennretz said:


> Chloe is having a blast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was going to say, "having a blast"


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am missing that girl today. Jenn my parents are up near you in Chicago this weekend visiting my sister. Chloe is staying with my uncle because my sister had plans today. Once we move and get a fence up she gets to stay with me when my parents go out of town for the weekend. He is going to drop her off at home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She certainly is enjoying the rough housing.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

So sweet! This is just how my golden girls play with each other. Your dad has reached the level of sudo golden retriever. Love to see happy pups play


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it when dogs have a special way of playing with a certain person. My collie boy and my husband have their own games and it just makes me smile. What a treasure to have your video, don't lose it. Some day it will be priceless to you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar and I tussle the same way. After he grabs my hand, which is only fair to let happen once in awhile, he licks it to death!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

*Oscar in his snowboots @ -14 below zero*

Oops - Moved this to its own thread. Still figuring out where to put stuff. :|


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Cpc1972 said:


> I am missing that girl today. Jenn my parents are up near you in Chicago this weekend visiting my sister. Chloe is staying with my uncle because my sister had plans today. Once we move and get a fence up she gets to stay with me when my parents go out of town for the weekend. He is going to drop her off at home tomorrow afternoon.




I know the feeling. Whenever I have to go out of town I miss both Duke and Charlie. I bet you are so ready to get into your new house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

